# codesys Promod Pro Einstellungen



## rabit (28 September 2009)

Hallo Comunity,
möchte gerne zum üben die Promod Pro von Delta Logic benutzen.
Die Verbindung steht von Promod Pro zu CoDeSys.
Welche Einstellungen an CoDeSys müssen vorgenommen werden um Codesysmit Promodpro zu verbinden?
Habe einfach 2 Eingangsignale mit einem Ausgangssignal mit "UND" verbunden.
Aber keine Funktion in Sicht???
Proggi sieht so aus:


----------



## rabit (28 September 2009)

Danke hat sich erledigt hab es selber hin bekommen.


----------



## Chräshe (28 September 2009)

Hallo Hase,

 sehr lobenswert, dass du die Forums-Gemeinde informierst, dass dein Problem behoben ist.
 Vermutlich ist derjenige, welcher ein ähnliches Problem hat und die Suchfunktion nutzt (Suchen: „Promod Pro Einstellungen“ ) nicht ganz so begeistert... 
 Lass uns doch deine Erkenntnisse in Stichworten zukommen, wenn's die Zeit erlaubt.

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## SPSCoJack (21 Dezember 2009)

Stehe vor derselben Herausforderung:
- Welche CodeSys Version setzte Du ein? V2.3 oder V3?
- Welche Einstellungen musstet Du vornehmen, um PROMOD mit Codesys zum Laufen zu bringen?

Wäre nett, wenn Du mir weiterhelfen würdest.

Beste Grüsse,
U.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Dezember 2009)

Derzeit wird CodeSys V3 noch nicht unterstützt. Dies ist für das erste Quartal 2010 geplant. 
Gibt es Schwierigkeiten bei der Unterstützung von V2.3? Dann einfach an unseren Support wenden.


----------



## rabit (21 Dezember 2009)

Also Delta Logic läuft nicht gut mit Codesy.
Nicht zu empfehlen.
Er liest einfach nicht die Eingansbytes ein und Ausgabe ebenso.
Nur das Rolltor hatte ich zum laufen bekommen.
Gleiche Adressierung und andere Perepherie geprogt und Deltalogic blieb eiskalt und hat sich nicht gerührt.
Gleiches mit S7 gemacht und alles lief wunderbar von daher kann ich Dir echt keinen Rat geben sry.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Dezember 2009)

Was sagte unser Support dazu?
Hintergrund: Bei CoDeSys gibt es verschiedene Varianten die zum Teil auch eine andere Byteorientierung haben. Hierfür müssen entsprechend Anpassungen vorgenommen werden. Des weiteren kommuniziert ProMod-PRO mit CoDeSys über DDE. Dies ist eine veralte Technik aus den 16-Bit-Windowszeiten. CoDeSys V3 unterstützt dies (meines Wissens nach) nicht mehr. 
Die Lösung der Probleme ist aber in Sicht: sobald ACCON-AGLink nativ auf die CoDeSys-Steuerungen zugreifen kann, wird auch ProMod-PRO davon profitieren und die Kommunikation mit CoDeSys V2.x und V3.x werden dann direkt und ohne Umwege unterstützt.


----------



## Silversurger (13 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

leider habe ich auch das Problem, dass CoDeSys nicht mit ProMod Pro kommuniziert bzw. nicht andauernd kommuniziert.

Bei einfachen Programmen (z.B. 1.1 Generatorüberwachung) kommunizieren die Programme ohne Probleme. Bei komplexeren Programmen (1.6 Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf) mit instanziierten FBs reagiert CoDeSys nicht auf die (über ProModPro gegebenen) Input-Änderungen. Die Input-Leuchten der SPS bei ProModPro reagieren ebenfalls nicht!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen! ...ist es nur ein Einstellungsproblem?

...Support würde ich sehr gerne in Anspruch nehmen, aber die arbeiten sicher nicht am WE!! 

Grüße


----------

